# First Turkey



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

Got it done yesterday morning!

First Turkey Ever!


----------



## hawglips (Aug 23, 2013)

Congratulations!


----------



## tigerpincer (Dec 5, 2009)

Congrats for sure. Do I see a Turkey Christmas dinner in your near future?


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

I breasted it out and found a recipe in my RMEF Elk Hunter's Cookbook that was meant for Goose, but appears would also be good for this turkey.

I've heard they don't taste good but I'm going to try it anyway.


----------



## hawglips (Aug 23, 2013)

KineKilla said:


> I breasted it out and found a recipe in my RMEF Elk Hunter's Cookbook that was meant for Goose, but appears would also be good for this turkey.
> 
> I've heard they don't taste good but I'm going to try it anyway.


You heard wrong!

Wild turkey is excellent table fare.


----------



## Idratherbehunting (Jul 17, 2013)

hawglips said:


> You heard wrong!
> 
> Wild turkey is excellent table fare.


I completely agree. My family prefers them over the domestic turkeys.

We really enjoy Steve Rinella's turkey schnitzel recipe, but you can cook them lots of ways, just remember the breasts are more lean, so they can dry out quickly if you aren't careful!


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

hawglips said:


> You heard wrong!
> 
> Wild turkey is excellent table fare.


Yup!


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

KineKilla said:


> I've heard they don't taste good but I'm going to try it anyway.


Wild turkey is great!! Even those turkeys living off grasshopers and lizards taste good!

Brine it in an apple-cider brine. Good stuff.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

I found a recipe that involves a garlic and parsley marinade followed up with a white wine sauce served over wild rice....sounds good enough but time will tell


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Hey Kine, that ain't no turkey that's a buzzard....bring it to my house so I can dispose of it properly, it's probably contaminated with lead...


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

One of the best turkeys I've ever ate had a gullet full of snails.


----------

